# Talos by X-O Facto



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

I finished this one up recently.
X-O Facto's release of Joe Laudati's sculpt of Talos from the Harryhausen film Jason and the Argonauts.
I did Talos as a bronze giant with the patina.
However I changed the colors of the temple. In the film it too has a bronze exterior (more of a gold interior) but I wanted something to add variety to the color scheme.
So the temple was done in bronze, gold, copper and metalic brown (all Tamiya colors).
The patina was done using Badger's Minitair paints - one part Boring Green to three parts Spellslinger Blue.
The tiny characters that came with the kit were discared for a couple of reasons: they were too small for my tired old eyes to work with and the two I got were so small they had almost no detail (that I could see).
I substituted a couple of 1/72nd scale "Alexander's light infantry" figures by Hät.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Great paint work on a very nice figure/diorama. The additional figures suit it perfectly. Nice to see something from one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Ditto!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Make it trifecta. My favorite scene from one of my all time favorite movies.

Scrolling down looking at the pics, I could almost hear that distinct grinding sound that accompanied Talos' movement


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Saw this at *The Club House*. I have to say the patina on *Talos* is spot on man!! And I like the added color to the base, it gives it more...umph.

Good decision on the figures too. John at *X-O Facto* does superb work, I have several of his pieces. Good guy to deal with also. I'm surprised at the kit figures though.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

hal9001 said:


> I'm surprised at the kit figures though.
> 
> 
> Carl-


In all honesty, the little figures that came with the kit were roughly half the size of the ones I bought as replacements. At half the size they were little more than stick men - with about as much detail. 
But it is true the casting of the little figures was rough, hence the replacement.

Derek


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Has X-Facto ever went back into business?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

WOI said:


> Has X-Facto ever went back into business?


Yes, he has. He was closed for a while after the recent passing of his mother which he had been looking after for a while.

Carl-


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Good to hear John is back in business and tragic to hear of his mothers passing,does he have a new web site?if you google Xo Facto its still showing closed as such,reason I ask is a friend has asked me to refer him as I have bought from John in the past last model being the Fay Wray model

cheers
Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

GordonMitchell said:


> Good to hear John is back in business and tragic to hear of his mothers passing,does he have a new web site?if you google Xo Facto its still showing closed as such,reason I ask is a friend has asked me to refer him as I have bought from John in the past last model being the Fay Wray model
> 
> cheers
> Gordon:thumbsup:


I can't comment on his website, so not sure where he stands with it. I just today got two kits from him. I've talked with him on the phone and he seems to be a very nice fellow. He sold me an OOP Wolfman and Dracula kit I've been wanting for a while. Good price too.

Actually it's *XO-Facto*...

Carl-


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

hal9001 said:


> Actually it's *XO-Facto*...
> 
> Carl-


Just for the sake of accuracy it's X-O Facto (as indicated on the website).
The site's been inactive for a while but John is very much an active and prolific kit producer.

Derek Conlon


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Okay I'm on the outside looking in. Since the X-O Facto web site is down, where and how can we see John's stuff?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

dconlon said:


> Just for the sake of accuracy it's X-O Facto (as indicated on the website).
> The site's been inactive for a while but John is very much an active and prolific kit producer.
> 
> Derek Conlon


And typo's have even started wars! One little misplace dash and nations go to war...

Ooops, didn't catch what I did.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Mark McGovern said:


> Okay I'm on the outside looking in. Since the X-O Facto web site is down, where and how can we see John's stuff?


Here Mark: [email protected] 

He currently has a great sculpt (Yagher) of a Glenn Stange Frank on a pier from Bud Abott and Lou Costello meet Frankenstein when he get's burned up. It's a GREAT looking piece too. I've got one on the way. Also Young Frankenstein (Peter Boyle) Puttin' on the Ritz.

http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=109714

http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=109494

Both great pieces!

Carl-


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

Mark McGovern said:


> Okay I'm on the outside looking in. Since the X-O Facto web site is down, where and how can we see John's stuff?


If you pick up Amazing Figure Modeler magazine he almost always has an ad (pretty sure the Talos kit was featured in the most recent one).
And the magazine routinely features his kits in the _upcoming_ and _new releases_ sections.
But the best way to see his new kits is through The Clubhouse modeling forum.

Derek


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

hal9001 said:


> And typo's have even started wars! One little misplace dash and nations go to war...
> 
> Ooops, didn't catch what I did.


Carl,

Not trying to start a war.
Simply pointing out that the attempt to correct Gordon's and WOI's typos was inaccurate.

Derek


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

dconlon said:


> Carl,
> 
> Not trying to start a war.
> Simply pointing out that the attempt to correct Gordon's and WOI's typos was inaccurate.
> ...


*I'm sorry Derek*, I didn't mean it that way _*at all*_! Just an attempt at a silly statement about my typo. Apparently I find it easy to say things the wrong way in 'emails'. Can't tell you how many people I've ticked off because of the way I 'talk' with a key board. Yeah, going back I can see how you took it the way you did, sorry again!! 

:thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Thanks for the info, guys - but hal, if you don't get it together, I'm gonna glide into your brain room and take out some memory circuits...


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Mark McGovern said:


> Thanks for the info, guys - but hal, if you don't get it together, I'm gonna glide into your brain room and take out some memory circuits...


Too late, there _ain't_ any left. All gone. Mark, stop Mark, I can feel it, I'm loosing my mind...

Carl-


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Sing me a song, hal. I'll even give you the words:

Davey, Davey, I'll give you my answer true.
You must be crazy if you think I'd marry you.

If you can't afford a carriage, you can't afford a marriage.
And I'll be damned if I'll be crammed on a bicycle built for two.


----------

